# quick question! Scanning Kodak Film (Disposable Camera)



## CapNHerb (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey, so I'm using a CanoScan8800F to scan negatives . I was able to scan the negatives that I had in sleeves from CVS, Wallgreens, etc...which I could visibly see the pictures in the frames..

But I opened up the disposables film and I haven't been able to get them to scan. I don't see any image on the film either...any suggestions?

Any help would be great
Thanks


----------



## CapNHerb (Mar 26, 2009)

Do I need to develop the film with solution?


----------



## Dwig (Mar 26, 2009)

CapNHerb said:


> Do I need to develop the film with solution?



Yes, all film needs to be processed. Now that you exposed the unprocessed film from the disposables to light its completely ruined. There is no point in having it developed now.


----------



## CapNHerb (Mar 26, 2009)

well at least it was only one. thanks.


----------

